# test



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

does this forum not support HTML?

my sig is messed up!


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Try this:

Note: replace round brackets with square brackets [ ]

(url=http://members.rogers.com/morrisseylee/photo_gallery)Digital Gallery(/url)

(url=http://www.aquabay.ca)Aquabay.ca(/url)

Hope that works
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Guess the HTML doesn't work.

Just use the BBCode like gpodio suggested. Can get details here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/faq.php?mode=bbcode


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

thanks


----------

